# New TryNex Salter



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Anyone seen their new spreader. It is an insert spreader with a 1.5 yd capacity. It is made of some kind of plastic. All electric, no gas engine to putz with. It only weighs 400 lbs! Nice in cab controls etc. Has anyone considered this thing yet?


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I saw a black and white photo. It is made of poly, similar to tailgate spreaders and poly plowboards. I think it looks like a great option, especially if it weighs only 400 lbs! 

There is an 8000 (8') for regular bed and a 6000 (6') for short bed trucks. The price I have are $2999 and $2799, respectively. That is about $100 less than the same company wants for a 2 yard Hiniker with 10.5 briggs. The poly gives us yet another option other than mild steel and stainless.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

was that price for the salter and install or just for the salter? The price I have is around $4,000 for the salter and install. I would be interested to know so that I can maybe swing a deal with them. Let me know!


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Those prices are uninstalled, but the $1100 difference is substantial. You could drive to Illinois and get it installed and be further ahead. (I'm (Half)-joking!) 

I'd shop prices a bit. I can't imagine installation would take more than half a day. A day max for someone who has not done one before. I'd prefer to have it installed by someone who does them for a living, but for $1100, I could buy an awful lot of trial and error.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

They're quite impressive, and I'm looking quite seriously at one, also their 2 stage tailgate is quite neat, as you can also vary the auger and spinner speed separatly.

Bill


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Most shops around here can install a spreader in a couple hours. Maybe an hour for wiring and another hour to set spreader, install chute, grease and get running. 

Took me 2 hours last year for my new spreader. I can't imagine taking more time unless tie downs need to be added or something. Even then only a little more time.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Just got an install price of $3036.00 not including tax. I am also seriously considering this item but have a concern about a 1st year release and the electic motor. Has anyone actually seen this V box? They say there is a floor stand that allow two people to just tip the box and pull it out of the bed too. Anyone believe this?:eek


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It only took me a few hours to transfer my V box from one truck to another. The most time consuming part is connecting the harness to the truck. A cakewalk!.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Do a search on google.com. There are several web sites there.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I have seen the spreader, but it really isn't a V Box. It has a unique design.

There is really nothing to go wrong with the spreader from what I saw. I would not be concerned about being it's first year. This isn't precision machinery. The mechanics are pretty basic. A motor, a vibrator, some gravity and a spinner.

I'd shop that price, for sure! Good luck.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Only place I found that had prices on the net for this spreader.

Click Here


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Or you could check put:

Langsauto

Another source

And another

Go to google and do a search, many different options for available.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just bought a new 1875 Sand pro to replace my Fisher 110 tailgate unit, as I was having a few problems with the flow of magic salt through it, and of course sand was out of the question.
So far I'm happy with the quality, workmanship, etc, just waiting for snow to see how it works

Bill


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, I took a chance and had the Vee Pro 800o installed yesterday. It does not look like a V box at all. Hard to really, the auger sits right at the end of the unit at the chute where it is the only place it actually looks like a V box. The front end of the box is only about 18" tall and slope down toward the rear. No long auger, inverted V, chain, gears, and most of all no gasing up in the weather. It does look great but I question the 1.5 cu. yd capicity. I will know real soon I hope and I will be sure to keep you all updated. I'll work on getting some pictures. Great thing is the truck is hardly even squating at all with only 400 pounds in the bed empty.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Put about a ton of salt throught the 1875 last nite, works great.

It's going to take a little getting use to the delay in start-up, the electronic control, hestitates for a few seconds, and brings the auger and spinner to full speed, then settles down to the preselected speeds, and the vibrator really helps with wet product.

Bill


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

does trynex have a web site or a number.i wanna find a dealer in my area and learn some more about them


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just to update

So far the unit has spread only a ton or so of sand, and about 3 tons of magic salt. I'm impressed so far, and I like the controls, and it does a great job of spreading both. Only complain is the electrical plug is easily knocked off, backing into snow etc, so I'm going to relocate it, higher behind the unit

Bill


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

I have installed 4 v8000 and so far only one pblem with the chute in rear otherwise a nice unit.:waving:


----------



## CWE71 (Dec 2, 2002)

What is the problem you have had with the rear chute ? We have a new 8000 installed in a truck that we have not used yet . We would like to know a little more about it before use it .


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I was up at the dealer yesterday putting in my order for an 8000 and I looked at the chute was questioning the durability of it. They said that Trynex already addressed the problem and there is a recall fix for it available. Your dealer should know about it, if not, give them the heads up because the fix should be out soon.


----------



## CWE71 (Dec 2, 2002)

*JURY STILL OUT*

WELL THEY WERE CALLING FOR A DUSTING OF SNOW HERE LAST NIGHT SO I SENT SOME GUYS OUT TO FILL SANDER . PUT ABOUT 3000 LBS OF 50/50 MIX IN IT WHEN WE TURNED IT ON IT KEPT JAMMING . GOT OUT OWNERS MANUAL AND THERE IS A PLATE INSIDE THE BOX THAT HAD TO BE TAKEN OFF . CLEANED IT OUT WITH SHOVEL. TOOK THE PLATE OFF PUT ABOUT A WHEELBARREL LOAD OF MIX IN AND IT STILL JAMMED . LET IT SET ALL NIGHT . NEXT DAY AFTER NO SNOW TOOK MOST OF MIX OUT AGAIN . CLEANED OUT AROUND AUGER BY HAND . TURNED IT ON WITH ABOUT A 5 GALLON BUCKET OF MIX AND IT THROUGH MOST OF IT OUT, BUT MAINLY TO PASSENGER SIDE AND ONLY OUT ABOUT 10'. WE THEN FOUND OUT THAT THE FACTORY HAD HOOKED UP THE SPINNER WIRES UP BACKWARDS . NOW THE SALESMAN IS SUPPOSSED TO COME BY TOMORROW . WE ALSO NOTICED THAT ABOUT HALF OF THE MIX THAT DID GET THROUGH DID NOT MAKE IT TO THE SPINNER . THE CHUTE IS NOT LONG ENOUGH AND DEALER NOW IS GETTING US THE RETROFIT CHUTE . THAT HE HAD IN STOCK AND THEY DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS A RECALL AND SHOULD HAVE BEEN PUT ON ORIGANLLY . FYI THE SAND WAS FAIRLY DRY SINCE WE HAVEN'T HAD ANY PRECIPT FOR 2 MONTHS . WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED . THE ONES WITH GAS ENGINES ARE LOOKING BETTER BY THE MINUTE .


----------



## C&D LANDSCAPING (Nov 15, 2002)

I have a trynex 1075 pivot pro which I use for spreading straight salt, the motor is always jamming, if I get out and give the spinner a little turn by hand away it goes. Is this a common problem with trynex salters, the unit is less than a year old, might go back to the dealer.
corey


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

Can you post a photo ? I have never heard of such a animal.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)




----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

What model do you have? I am looking at buying a Trynex 575 Mini Pro receiver mount. I thought it was pricey at $1295. cash and carry. They were trying to push this brand because of the "design has changed and this would make it less likely to jam over other models" but owner seems to have quite a few area salting accounts using v-box and it makes me leary. He says he can get others Beyer, Western, etc., but really tryed to push this model. This would be my first year salting for myself. Never payed to much attention to v-box salters that I used before, they just worked when I needed to salt.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Anyone have a Trynex 375? What do you think of it? Do you have a variable speed controller on it or just on/off?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I got a 575 Next Day Aired from one of the online suppliers for about a grand. They are a single stage spreader so they will only spread dry bagged material. I have put wet bulk into it (last night too) but it bridged too much so we stopped doing that & stuck to the bagged salt. Its a great little unit for small lots & spot salting. It was easy to install & has worked fine. Lost my other 2 stage spreader half way through last night's storm so I actually ended up using the 575 for a lot more than I usually plan for. I think it spread around 2.5 tons of salt last night & today and it worked fine to help out in a pinch, until the big spreader truck could help out. 

This thread started out talking about the new Trynex "V-box" type of spreader. The 375, 575, & 1075 spreaders being discussed are single stage units that are really very different from that new model? I'm mentioning this just to help avoid confusion. 

C&D,
I remember having to hand spin the spinner when I first got the 575, like you are talking about. It hasn't happened in a long time, but I can't tell you what I did to fix it. The only thing I can think of is that I spray oil all over that section to keep it lubed & help prevent the corrosion when not using Magic salt. Maybe that keeps it from sticking, or maybe it needs to wear in?


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

*problem w/rear chute*

When the salt is slighty damp,like most is, the weight of the salt hits the chute and the chute drops down about 2 inches and salt is falling out AROUND the edges of the chute. i just installed another and this chute came w/ a bracket to give it a support. so far its pretty nice but i would still recommend a change in design.:waving:


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

CWE, It sounds like you have a myriad of problems. I wonder though if it isn't stemming from your installation problems. Also, are you using the vibrator? I know that unit comes with a good size vibrator to break up that mix. Also, I will only be using it with straight salt, although sometimes it is moist so it does concern me a bit. Please keep me posted, because I have one ordered to be in around mid December.


----------



## TEmer91337 (Nov 21, 2002)

Andy,

This is CWE's brother. We've had better luck with the unit after installing the new chute and hooking-up the spinner in the correct direction (FYI, it should spin counter-clockwise according to the factory).

Also, you asked about the vibrator, yes, we do have the vibrator (I believe it comes standard with the V-pros). 

With regard to going only with salt, we do not have a local source for salt only, so therefore we like being able to use the sand/salt mix. Before we bought the unit we asked specifically if it was approved for use with this mixutre and we're told that "yes, the unit will spread even damp sand." The guy at the factory actually told me that during a demo at the factory, they put on a load of sand that contained 60% moisture and the unit was able to spread it. A claim I'm skeptical of given the problems we've encountered thus far.

One problem we continue to have is that fine material (for instance, we needed to use it last week before we solved the shoot and spinner problem, so we loaded in Pela-dow deicer) will tend to leak out continously when the vehicle is in motion, even with the material auger and the vibrator turned off. We feel that some sort of 'postive' shut-off would be a big improvement to the box.

All that said, we do hope the unit works out, as we see many benefits of the design with its minimal moving parts, electric motors, and corrosion-proof box.

We'll post more as we try it furthur.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Have put about 10 - 12 tons of rock slat through my Vee Pro 8000 so far. Not totally happy with the way the salt feeds down the inside of the box. Seems like the vibrator has to be running all the time to keep the salt feeding. Maybe, this is normal but this is my 1st large spreader. Not to happy to hear there is already a fix recall either. I will be calling my dealer in the morning to talk to him about it. Also have been noticing wet salt turns hard quick with the open bottom design, seems like the other V-box designs being closed with an auger the full lenght of the box prevents this from happening. Anyone else noticing this?? Finally, had to put in a larger fuse for the controller. Kept blowing the 15amp, the 25amp seems to be holding. Starting to have second thoughts. Wondering if the extra 300lbs, a steel box, and proven design, would have aviod some of these issues. Still early in the seaon here, just had a clean load of 22 tons of salt delivered. I hope I made a good choice going with this product.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

*Not so happy*

Must say I am sorry, posted the reply at the end of page 1, never thought there was 2 pages.

Seems like everyone is having the same problems. 60 % wet material feeding and spreading, DO NOT belive that for a minute. Did Trynex not notice the chute problem during there 60% wet test??? Also have been having jaming problems but thought is was a bad load of salt, maybe not.

I have to agree with CWE and his brother, great design, great material for long lasting, but will it work and stay working? If anyone from Trynex is listening please feel free to call me. I will be asking my local dealer for a company reps number. I was also told how great this worked during the three (3) years of testing in all type of conditions spreading everything and anything they could get there hands on. Agin, how did that chute problem slip by?? Hard to belive I actually talked to three different dealer in three different markets and took their word this product had been tested.

Ron 630 675-2939


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I have the 1875 Sand Pro and have used it for three years. It does spread wet sand but not very well. It does not give a uniform pattern unless the sand is dry. The other problem I've had is with the auger getting jammed. I put a different screen on the top of the spreader and the problem was solved. Overall, I think it has been a good spreader and would recommend it.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

I almost bouth the 1.5 yard one.

I made a wise choice and bought a western "ice breakers" gas powered v box.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

MY 1875 has worked out well, it has spread about 5 tons of magic salt, and a couple of tons of wet sand, no problems. The wet sand spread well with the auger turned up to max and the spinner at about 25%, and i just adjusted the truck speed to get the amount of material I wanted. I really do like the adjustable auger and spinner controls, I can get pretty much the amount of material spread by setting the controls, it really helped by spreading a hopper on a dry vacant lot I plow 1 Sunday to see how it spread with the controls in different positions.
Wet sand always requires the vibrator on to give an even pattern, and the Magic I turn the vibrator on if the spread pattern starts to get smaller, and by lisening to the amount of noise the vibrator makes you can tell when the hopper is empty.

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just serviced my 1875, can't believe they put a grease-able bearing, behind a panel that is silicon-ed sealed, and attached with 6 pop rivets!! Even though I hosed the spreader off well last spring, and sprayed it with Rust Check, the panel on the discharge side of the auger with the grease-able bearing had salt still in it! Any of you out there with this model should check behind the panels at least yearly, or you could end up with some costly repairs.

Bill


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was considering buying one of these to replace my western tailgate spreader for my f250 but maybe i will wait another year to see if the bugs get worked out.I liked the Trynex but it seems like they have a few issues to solve before i would spend the money.


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Guys - 
FYI - I own 4 of the 1875's, and 3 of the 1075's. Have used them for 3 years now with minimal problems. They are machines, and they break sometimes, but no huge problems. We use mostly dry, bagged product, so that helps a great deal.
My local dealer has been helpful, and I can also contact the owner of Trynex, since I'm close to their operations and know him, admittedly an advantage. We also bought two of the V-Pro units and have had good results with them. 
I sent an email to their head of sales with this thread as an attachment, so maybe we'll be hearing from them directly. Hope so.
Dave


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just a note, when spreading wet sand, remove the baffel plate over the auger ( NOT the inverted V), and the wet sand will spread a lot more evenly. Also I welded the 2 bolts that hold it on to the plate, and used 2 ss wingnuts in place of the OEM nuts, it's a real pain to try to hold a wrench on the bolt head inside the spreader and turn the outside nut off, especially since the weather is usually miserable when your trying to do it. This makes removing the plate a lot quicker and easier.

Bill


----------

